
Greeks captivated by Alexander-era tomb at Amphipolis - benbreen
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-29239529
======
bagosm
It is not expected to find Alexander by anyone. It is expected to find an
important general or someone close to Alexander though.

The tomb date is greatly varied now, between 100-400BC but before Christmas
where excavation will be done to the lower outer part of the tomb it will be
possible for a ceramic analysis to be done that will pinpoint the date within
2 years.

------
lutusp
A quote: "Archaeologists and the Greek ministry of culture warn against such
speculation, especially since Alexander the Great is known [sic] to have been
buried in Egypt."

An unfortunate turn of phrase. I would have said "is _thought_ to have been
buried in Egypt" or "is _said_ to ...", since no one has definitively located
Alexander's tomb.

~~~
bobcostas55
Yes we haven't located it in modern times, but that is irrelevant. We have
tons and tons of sources that mention Alexander's tomb in Egypt. There is
little doubt that Ptolemy I controlled his body and buried it in Egypt. Julius
Caesar, Augustus, Caligula, and many other Romans visited his tomb. Some of
them even looted it.

~~~
lutusp
> Yes we haven't located it in modern times, but that is irrelevant.

I would have said "almost irrelevant", but thanks for your informative post. I
should have known this about Alexander's whereabouts.

------
coldcode
Interesting the town had no internet connection.

------
trhway
whoever is where, the DNA analysis will be a story in itself. Are there known
descendants of Alexander the Great?

~~~
JacobAldridge
Alas no. He had an official heir, Alexander IV born after his death aged 32,
and possibly another son to a mistress. Both were assassinated in their teens.

------
dvirsky
Took me a few seconds to realize what's so captivating about this for geeks.

